# EpocCam



## LongJohnStaff (Oct 4, 2020)

Does anyone use OBS with the Epocam webcam app for iPhone.

I've been using this app for 6 months and it’s been pretty good.  Not super high quality but ok given the power of my laptop/WiFi strength etc

Yesterday I had untold trouble with it. The picture was totally fine on the iPhone at all times.  But every 2 minutes the video feed in obs pixelated hugely - like the screen had a water filter on it. I touched the settings button on the iPhone and the picture was fine again in obs. My set was 3 hours long and every two minutes or so I (or my wife!!!) had to touch the iPhone screen!

it happened before and after I did the obs update.

Any ideas/thoughts would be greatly received.

Thanks


----------



## endiii (Oct 9, 2020)

I had roughly the same experience - was working just fine (USB connection to iPhone) until about a week or so ago. The picture goes extremely pixelated in my setup until I do something to the config. 

I have to do more than just touch the iPhone screen (update the EpocCam config a little - like change the bit rate and stuff - it's not consistent and I have to try several things to get it to kick back in). OR I can also tweak the setting in OBS where I update the "Resolution/FPS Type" to Custom and choose/change the Resolution (from a 1920x1080 to 1280x729 or 640x480 and back). But it comes back in a minute or two.

I almost want to say that this happened about the time I updated to iOS 14 on the iPhone - maybe something there?


----------



## contlpe06 (Oct 11, 2020)

Same problem and I would tend to agree it started happening since iOS 14 update.


----------



## LongJohnStaff (Oct 11, 2020)

endiii said:


> I had roughly the same experience - was working just fine (USB connection to iPhone) until about a week or so ago. The picture goes extremely pixelated in my setup until I do something to the config.
> 
> I have to do more than just touch the iPhone screen (update the EpocCam config a little - like change the bit rate and stuff - it's not consistent and I have to try several things to get it to kick back in). OR I can also tweak the setting in OBS where I update the "Resolution/FPS Type" to Custom and choose/change the Resolution (from a 1920x1080 to 1280x729 or 640x480 and back). But it comes back in a minute or two.
> 
> I almost want to say that this happened about the time I updated to iOS 14 on the iPhone - maybe something there?



Thanks for coming back.  Sounds exactly the same. EpocCam has sent me latest driver software but I think I had that anyway.  I’ve also updated OBS and I’m not sure if that potentially played a part.  The resolution on the iPhone in the app is fine - just in obs that I have the problem.  Wierd and frustrating in equal measure.  I’m going to have a go with latest driver - will update this post when I do.


----------



## LongJohnStaff (Oct 21, 2020)

I’ve got exactly the same issue- no improvement with new EpocCam drivers.  
Has anyone tried any other similar webcam apps for Mac?  This is so frustrating as worked really well....


----------



## benjaminmetzler (Oct 21, 2020)

I had the same issue.  I switched to Camera for OBS Studio and that works w/o issue on ios 14.1.  Only downside is the cost but in comparision to a decent webcam it's still cheap.


----------



## LongJohnStaff (Oct 24, 2020)

I tried OBS Camera all tonight and it worked a treat .  Was £16 but so far seems worth it.  Dead easy to set up and didn’t drop out once in two hours.


----------



## mr creativerse (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi guys i am using epoccam as my webcam and love it but trying to add another IOS device (iphone x) and obs wont let me just tries to add the same cam any idea's if you can add more than one


----------



## flipifucan (Nov 20, 2020)

does anyone know about the NDI tools? will this and does it work for using more than one iPhone for video cameras? need to know because it cost 19.99 ? looks like downloads are needed also. If anyone can help me great. All I want to do is use a few iPhones and iPads for cameras in OBS this should not be the hard to do?


----------



## Nikatin.666 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello!  I used to use EpocCam in OBS, and there were no problems, now I reinstalled Windows, I'm trying to connect EpocCam to OBS, downloaded all the necessary drivers, I did everything as usual, but for some reason OBS doesn't want to connect the sound from the phone!  from a laptop - no problem, but from the phone does not see the sound.  Please help me figure it out, I adjusted all the permissions and all possible settings on the laptop and in OBS, I can't understand what the problem is.


----------

